# Opening .opf files



## maryajr (Nov 17, 2008)

please someone help....in 2007 I scanned documents to a flash drive. I started to do more scanning the other night when I noticed my older files would not open....my son noticed for an odd reason they were in .opf file (xxx.jpg.opf style). we were able off and on open in the Vista Windows image photo gallery. E books do not work or I am not understanding what to do....I really need help!!!! How do I open or are my files gone...thanks for any suggestions...


----------



## PopPicker (Sep 21, 2004)

Try Flipbook Viewer <---Free

It uses OPF


----------



## maryajr (Nov 17, 2008)

I tried...I could not get it to work.....


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

How did you scan the documents? What scanner and software did you use?


----------



## maryajr (Nov 17, 2008)

I believe it was an HP printer/scanner...


----------



## maryajr (Nov 17, 2008)

THANK YOU for all who is trying to help!!!!!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'd try this ... 
Copy one of the xxx.jpg.opf pics to your desktop .. (so you're working on a copy)
change the file name from xxx.jpg.opf to xxx.jpg .. (remove the opf extension) ...
and see if it works


----------



## maryajr (Nov 17, 2008)

it will not remove the .opf part....


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Now .. You got me curious.
I'll PM you my Email address so you can Email me a sample - if you want.
Can I host it so the real experts here can fetch a copy ??


----------



## maryajr (Nov 17, 2008)

scan001.jpg.opf


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Did not get any Email attachment with a sample file ??
Try again and attach a sample "scan"

May have to zip it .. then attach the zip file.


----------



## maryajr (Nov 17, 2008)

sorry but HUH???


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Got it .. standby


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Changing the extension didn't work... I tried several.
I tried PopPickers suggestion .. it didn't work

Here's the file @ 544kb .... If someone has any other ideas
http://2noyb.home.comcast.net/scan0001.jpg.zip


----------



## maryajr (Nov 17, 2008)

thank you


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

Since putting those files on the flash drive, where has the drive been?

Could a possibility be that they were encrypted with Omnipass?
http://www.softexinc.com/product.asp?product=omnipassme

moper


----------



## maryajr (Nov 17, 2008)

it has not been encrypted...thanks though


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

I think it has. 
Check this link and note the file id. I'm not saying that they are corrupted, but they are encrypted.
http://www.corruptedfilerepair.com/Recovery/Fix-Damaged-OmniPass-encrypted-OPF.asp

Here's the beginning of 'your' file in a hex editor.
*4f 50 45 46* which means OPEF

Seems like I can't upload a screen shot at this time. I guess they are having server problems.

moper


----------



## maryajr (Nov 17, 2008)

what do i need to do?


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

You would have to find out what user on what PC encrypted them. Only that key will work to decrypt them.

Here's the header for your file:









I also used a file identifier:









A JPG will always start with: *FF D8 FF *

Sorry I can't help more.

moper


----------

